# Classic Albums Live - 2010/2011 Schedule



## GuitarsCanada

Here is the line-up and dates for these shows. Excellent performances

09/21/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road McPhillips Street Station Winnipeg , MB	
09/23/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road Casino Regina	Regina, SK	
09/24/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road Festival Place Sherwood Park, AB 
09/25/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road Vic Juba Theatre Lloydminster , SK	
09/29/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road	Cowichan Theatre Duncan , BC	
09/30/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road The Port Theatre Nanaimo, BC	
10/01/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road Centennial Theatre Centre North Vancouver , BC	
10/02/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road The Act Arts Centre & Theatre Maple Ridge , BC	
10/03/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road Vernon PAC	Vernon, BC	
10/04/10	The Beatles - Abbey Road Surrey Arts Centre Surrey, BC 
10/08/10	The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper	The Lakeland Center	Lakeland, F
10/09/10	The Beatles - The White Album	King Center	Melbourne, FL	
10/12/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller Collins Center for the Arts	Orono, ME	
10/14/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller Confederation Centre of the Arts Charlottetown , PE	
10/15/10	Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon	The Miller Theater	Houston, TX	
10/15/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller Imperial Theatre Saint John, NB	
10/16/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller The Playhouse Fredericton , NB	
10/16/10	Fleetwood Mac - Rumours Capitol Theatre Centre Port Hope , ON	
10/17/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller	Schooner Room / Casino Nova Scotia Halifax, NS	
10/22/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller	Mohegan Sun Casino	Uncasville, CT	
10/23/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller	Hard Rock Live Orlando	Orlando, FL	
10/23/10	The Beatles - Sgt Pepper	Centennial Hall	London, ON	
10/27/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller Centennial Theatre/Bishop's University Sherbrooke, QC	
10/28/10	The Band - The Last Waltz Sean O'Sullivan Theatre / Brock University St. Catherines , ON	
10/28/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller Theatre Hector-Charland L'Assomption, QC	
10/29/10	The Beatles - The White Album	Massey Hall	Toronto, ON	
10/29/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller	Richmond Hill PAC	Richmond Hill, ON	
10/30/10	The Band - The Last Waltz	Oakville Centre PAC	Oakville, ON	
10/30/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller	Richmond Hill PAC	Richmond Hill, ON	
10/31/10	Michael Jackson - Thriller	The Empire Theatre	Belleville, ON	
11/05/10	The Beatles - Sgt Pepper Markham Theatre	Markham, ON	
11/12/10	Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers University of Buffalo PAC Buffalo , NY	
11/20/10	The Beatles - HELP	Hard Rock Live Orlando	Orlando, FL	
11/20/10	AC/DC - Back in Black	Coral Springs Coral Springs , FL	

11/27/10	The Beatles - Sgt Pepper	The Grand Theatre	Kingston, ON	Map
12/03/10	The Beatles - Sgt Pepper	Kiwanis Theatre	Chatham, ON	
12/11/10	Private Party - Sgt Pepper w/ Orlando Symp.	Peabody Convention Center	Orlando, FL	
12/23/10	The Beatles - Sgt Pepper	Oakville Centre PAC	Oakville, ON	
01/15/11	Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed	Coral Springs Coral Springs , FL	
01/19/11	Michael Jackson - Thriller Oakville Centre PAC	Oakville, ON	
01/19/11	The Who - Who's Next	Schooner Room / Casino Nova Scotia Halifax, NS	
01/20/11	Michael Jackson - Thriller Sean O'Sullivan Theatre / Brock University St. Catherines , ON	
01/20/11	The Who - Who's Next Confederation Centre of the Arts Charlottetown , PE	
01/21/11	Michael Jackson - Thriller Kiwanis Theatre	Chatham, ON	
01/21/11	The Who - Who's Next The Playhouse Fredericton , NB	
01/22/11	Michael Jackson - Thriller Rose Theatre Brampton, ON	
01/22/11	The Who - Who's Next Imperial Theatre Saint John, NB	
01/28/11	Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II	State Theatre Centre for the Arts Easton, PA	
01/29/11	Michael Jackson - Thriller Markham Theatre	Markham, ON	
02/18/11	The Beatles - Abbey Road McCarter Theatre Center Princeton, NJ	
02/19/11	The Beatles - Abbey Road New Jersey PAC	Newark, NJ	
02/20/11	The Beatles - Abbey Road Tilles Center PAC Greenvale , NY	
03/05/11	Led Zeppelin - House of the Holy Oakville Centre PAC	Oakville, ON	
03/08/11	Fleetwood Mac - Rumours Coral Springs Coral Springs , FL	
03/18/11	Eagles - Hotel California Tilles Center PAC Greenvale , NY	
03/19/11	Eagles - Hotel California New Jersey PAC	Newark, NJ	Map
03/26/11	Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy	Grand Theatre Kingston, ON	
04/22/11	Led Zeppelin - House of the Holy	New Jersey PAC	Newark, NJ


----------

